
Results of Mozilla's SOPA blackout - mbrubeck
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/19/firefox-users-engage-congress-sopa-strike-stats/
======
bane
So according to this, ~1 million emails were sent to various members of
congress in opposition to SOPA/PIPA, various congressmen who were major
supporters of the legislation are backing down off of it and no longer support
it, nearly every major website went dark in opposition to it, it's made major
news, and on and on and on....why is this still being discussed?

It's clear that Congress no longer represents it's constituents, but instead
represents it's campaign funders. It's like Congress has just decided to
finally end the farce and declare "we're bought and sold!"

------
Tim-Boss
30,000,000 hits 360,000 resulting emails

= 1.2% conversion, if my sleep deprived brain is still working!

Was anyone expecting more?

~~~
gkoberger
That math misses some details. There were 30MM hits to about:home, which
didn't have an email form. It just had a link to <http://mozilla.org/sopa>,
which got about 2MM hits.

The SOPA page has a big link to the EFF. The EFF site has a tiny box where you
can put your zip in to send an email.

So, with all those steps, 1.2% isn't bad. The point of Mozilla's efforts
wasn't to just send mail. We were trying to educate people. And 30MM people
read about SOPA.

------
agildehaus
I had a person call me who thought the _entire_ Internet was participating in
the protest because of Mozilla blacking out his start page.

I didn't have the heart to tell him it wasn't true.

